# Game Thread - Raptors at Nets



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

***********************************
TORONTO RAPTORS at NEW JERSEY NETS
***********************************
*Saturday, November 22, 1:00PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena, East Rutherford, New Jersey*

The Raptors are back on the road, and again will look for their first road win this season. So far, the Raptors lost road games in Minnesota, Washington, and a west coast trip that included losses in Portland, L.A. against the Lakers, and the Sacramento Kings.

Last time the Nets and Raptors met, on October 29th, the Raps took the game 90-87, with Vince Carter leading all scorers with 39, and Davis, Bosh, and JYD each grabbing 8 boards.

*RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING LINEUP:*




































L to R: Milt Palacio, Vince Carter, Michael Curry, Chris Bosh, Antonio Davis.

*NETS PROJECTED STARTING LINEUP:*




































L to R: Jason Kidd, Kerry Kittles, Richard Jefferson, Kenyon Martin, Jason Collins.

-


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

LOL look at Kerry Kittles and then look at Richard Jefferson. Jefferson has a chubby head... :laugh:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors lose 150-50. Reason: Michael Curry.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>
> 
> *RAPTORS PROJECTED STARTING LINEUP:*
> 
> ...


sorry to burst your bubble.. that aint gonna be the starting lineup


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Raptors lose 150-50. Reason: Michael Curry.


naw it'll be because they started jyd and curry instead bosh and peterson.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Raptors lose this one, no explanation required.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Game Thread - Raptors at Nets*



> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Raptors lose this one, no explanation required.


hmmm, i dunno, you are pretty stupid.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> hmmm, i dunno, you are pretty stupid.


Back to the NETS-RAPS game?


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

I haven't seen him play much but is Michael Curry the reason for all of Raptors' losses?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Aurelino</b>!
> I haven't seen him play much but is Michael Curry the reason for all of Raptors' losses?



not the primary reason, but our offense starts to fall once Michael Curry and JYD start during the first and third..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!


Sam Cassell II


----------



## g_prince_4_lyfe (Sep 10, 2003)

Oh great! What a surprise!! Michael Curry gets to start AGAIN! When will Kevin O'Neill wake up and smell the coffee? Curry sucks! He does NOT deserve to start, PERIOD! Why he even got a starting role in the first place I'll never know! Obviously Mo Pete would be a better starter than Curry!! Lamond Murray would be just as good to start over Curry!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>g_prince_4_lyfe</b>!
> Oh great! What a surprise!! Michael Curry gets to start AGAIN! *When will Kevin O'Neill wake up and smell the coffee?* Curry sucks! He does NOT deserve to start, PERIOD! Why he even got a starting role in the first place I'll never know! Obviously Mo Pete would be a better starter than Curry!! Lamond Murray would be just as good to start over Curry!


New signature . Thats a perfect statement about KO.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Nets to win this game.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Nets to win this game.


You're a posting machine, dude. You'll be the first one to 20,000 I bet.

I want lots more people to give this game to the Nets. The more people say the Nets are a lock, the better it is for us.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

It will be interesting to see how the Raptors respond after all the trade talk.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Report: Kidd not expected to play Saturday vs. Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> Report: Kidd not expected to play Saturday vs. Raptors.


Now we'll REALLY lose. :yes:


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Now we'll REALLY lose. :yes:


It's not about who's not playing but about who *is* playing, right Bud  ? 

Curry 4 MVP :devil2:


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Well Kidd not playing is good for Raps fans, but considering that we _ might _ be missing half of our team if a trade happends is also a good for Nets fans.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

we get off to a slow start.

we get back in it in the second quarter.

Kevin Oneal decides to put back in the starting lineup.

we're now down by 8 in the third

Kevin Oneal puts Lamond and Bosh back in to stop the run.

but its too late, VC is worned out.

we lose by 12 pts in the 4th quarter

91-79 nets

gg kevin oneal.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> we get off to a slow start.
> 
> we get back in it in the second quarter.
> ...


damn i guess you ate your own words on that one.. its like 44 - 28 raptors


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow! That first half was poetry!
Great D, superb shooting, Mo Pete on fire, Bosh is a stud!

And how about Mike Curry, starting the first and getting after it on D, drawing fouls and frustrating RJ. Say what you will about Curry--he does have the ability to be a great defender. Sorry Bud, but it's true.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

:O I guess Mo Pete Is Trying His Hardest So Grunwald can have a second thought on trading him . he has 12 points, 5/5 shooting. Vince is in the same crap again, getting triple teamed whenever he gets the ball which forces him to pass, and he actually made good passes to Mo Pete. Vince makes a shot at the buzzer to half time while the score is 50-34 Raptors :O. It seems like Nets always struggle when they don't have atleast 1 key player playing 'cause they don't got their nucleus playing tonight.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> damn i guess you ate your own words on that one.. its like 44 - 28 raptors



ya, i take my words back.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

:O:O:O Vince just rebound dunked with 1 hand off of Curry's miss with tenacity. :O:O:O


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh yes. Curry is the best defender on the squad (according to O'neill). Curry simply can't guard Jefferson. Curry is jumping like pfft off of Jefferson fakes, Jefferson is hitting rainbows when Curry puts his hand up at his face, Jefferson is passing Curry with ease.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Vince was being constantly triple teamed in the 1st half. DONT START CURRY!!!!

And Chuck Swirsky has no clue what he's talking about. Curry our best defender? Laugh and a half. Anyone from our Raptors board could do a better job. Well except maybe Mattsanity. He'd be like: "Vince Carter misses the shot. HOW IRONIC!"


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

i guess i spoke too soon? raptors are up by 10 in 4th quarter...


chuck swirsky needs to stfu man.. that guy is sooo annoying.


bring my john saunders plz.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Nets are comin back...


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

why is JYD covering Mourning?


idiotic coach. MAKE ADJUSMENT u [email protected]


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Nets are making their run.. and carter is on the bench.... GJ COACH u #@#!#[email protected]#$% @$%#@$!$ @$#@$#@@!#$ moron.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

What happened to be a 20 point lead earlier has now slimed down drastically to a 5 point lead for the Raptors, 74-69 in the 4th with 7 minutes left. Vince was shooting horrible earlier in the game and now he has to go Jordan or Pierce and nail this damn game in the coffin for the Raptor's first road win.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> Nets are making their run.. and carter is on the bench.... GJ COACH u #@#!#[email protected]#$% @$%#@$!$ @$#@$#@@!#$ moron.


He needs his rest dude. Humans get fatigue and have to rest in case you didn't know...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

AD just passed up on two open shots, one of the wide variety, picked up two fouls, and the Nets are down by 3.

Vince just got called with a charge. Nets ball. &@#*(&$(*&!!!!!!!


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

hahahahah....... so sad.


our offense is soo pathetic... i just laugh.. then cry....


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

ONE POINT GAME NO TIME OUT!!!!!!!! UGHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Oh IT'S OFFICIAL! Kevin O'Neill IS AN IDIOT!!!

Not only does he again start Michael Freakin Curry, but the Nets are making a HUGE run and now have a great shot at winning the game, and he DOESN'T EVEN TRY TO STOP IT!!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And the refs are MORONS. Ever since the inception of the Raptors, the refs have PROVEN to us that they HATE THE RAPTORS! :upset:

STUPID REFS!!!

And people stared at me when I said "Suck my ****in dick you ****in refs!" at the Raptors game... :nonono:


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Oh IT'S OFFICIAL! Kevin O'Neill IS AN IDIOT!!!
> 
> Not only does he again start Michael Freakin Curry, but the Nets are making a HUGE run and now have a great shot at winning the game, and he DOESN'T EVEN TRY TO STOP IT!!!!!! :upset:



kevin oneal is clueless on offense.... he doesnt seem to get it... MAKE ADJUSTMENTS kevin oneal....


palacio cannot shoot beyond 15ft.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Here's when the Rookie glitches appear. The rookie out of Georgia Tech literally cannot stop the 5th year pro out of Cincinatti. Its like Mobley vs. Carter. Vince needs to be defending Martin or else we might be at the declining side. Now its 76-73 Raptors, 2 minutes left.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

RAPTORS CAN'T MAKE A MOTHER****ING SHOT!!!!!!! PALACIO SUCKS!!!!! BRING IN ALVIN!!!!! KO IS AN IDIOT!!!!!! AN IIIDDDIIIIOOOOTTT!!!!!!!!

TIE GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Here's when the Rookie glitches appear. The rookie out of Georgia Tech literally cannot stop the 5th year pro out of Cincinatti. Its like Mobley vs. Carter.


Vince isn't a rookie...


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY!!!!!!!!!

KO is still an idiot.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

mourning was killing us, so what does kevin do? leave JYD on him.

Kenyon is takin bosh to skool, what does kevin do? leave bosh on him.

NETS are making their run, what does kevin do? Leave carter on the bench.

how does curry bring defense? he cant even guard richard.


pathetic... is kevin oneal that dumb?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Vince just swished a fade away with 58.1 seconds in the 4th, 78-76 Raptors :O. I told you that he's going Jordan.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> mourning was killing us, so what does kevin do? leave JYD on him.
> 
> Kenyon is takin bosh to skool, what does kevin do? leave bosh on him.
> ...


I know how upset you are. Its just sad man. 


Answer: Yes


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> how does curry bring defense? he cant even guard richard.


LMAO you could have said:

how does curry bring defense? he cant even guard a dick! :laugh:



> pathetic... is kevin oneal that dumb?


Yes.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

VC AGAIN!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Vince swished a fade away again, 80-78 Raptors with 33.9 seconds in the 4th. Michael Jeffery Jordan has come back alive!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Lol, Kerry Kittles hit a jumper to die the game 80 a piece with 14 seconds left. Am I getting excited for nothing or what?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

OH MY ****ING GOD!!! STUPID *** ****ING .[edit]MOTHER****ING REFS!!!!!!!!! WHERE WAS THE FOUL?!?!??! <B>WHERE WAS THE FOUL?!?!??!</B>

VINCE SHOULDA BEEN SHOOTING TWO FOR THE TWO POSSESION GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE THE REFS!!!!!!!! I HATE THE REFS!!!!!!!! I HATE THE REFS!!!!!!!! I HATE THE REFS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Pfft, WHAT THE ****. VINCE CLEARLY GOT HACKED BY KENYON MARTIN AND THE REFEREE CALLED IT A JUMP BALL WITH 3 SECONDS LEFT.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow.. 

gg refs.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i never understood why the raps didn't try and make Martin pass the ball away as soon as he received it.

i mean, the Nets aren't a good jump-shooting team.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Is it just me or does Jack take it up the *** from David Stern? The refs just COST THE RAPTORS THE GAME, and what doe she say? "Oh well that's life on the road"

****ING RETARD!!!!

Same with Chuck.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

wow.. 2 shots.

if mopete misses... he'll be the most hated raptor ever.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

the refs in this game are a ------ joke.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Mo, if you make one of these I WILL LOVE YOU FOREVER!!!!!!

YES HE MAKES IT!!!!!!!!! YES HE MAKES IT!!!!! YES HE MAKES IT!!!!!!!

NJ has 3/10ths of a second left. Raptors win....?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

here's hoping RJ gets a shot


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Lol, Kenyon Martin won the jump but Mo Pete got the ball and got hacked but he pushed off alittle but the Ref's didn't see it. Then Zo talks trash to Mo Pete before he shoots the 2 free throws and converts 1 of 2. 81-80 Raptors, 0.3 Seconds left lmao. How you gonna make a shot with 0.3 seconds left? Oh yeah, remember when Lamond Murray was a cav, he made a shot with 0. something left to win a game?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Lol Jefferson missed a turn around shot and the Raptors win their 1st away game, 81-80


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

RAPTORS WIN ON THE ROAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RAPTORS WIN RAPTORS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Petey, where are you?


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raptors were very fortunate to win this one...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Hehehehehehhehee :laugh: 


Nets fans put on the Raptors colours!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> raptors were very fortunate to win this one...


Very true. Kevin O'Neill is just making sure he won't be back after his contract is up, moreso game after game after game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Petey, where are you?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

anyways, despite the win, the raps were just ----- pathetic.

and AD just proved to me he needs to be traded now more than ever.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> raptors were very fortunate to win this one...


I knew when the Raptors were leading by 20, the home team ALWAYS comes back and look what happens? Yez, the Raptors are very fortunate to win against a Kidd-less nets.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Vince Carter deserves a dancing banana







cause' without him, the raps would be pathetic.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Good W. You knew the Nets were going to make a run. Especially against us. But phew.

Still, though, many positives and some negatives we can take from this game.

If the trade talks are still on, Mo Pete just improved his value.

The reffing was bad for both teams, not just us. There was cheap fouls all game long. Two terrible calls to end the game. Oh well. I thought the Mo Pete foul was a make-up for the obvious reach/grab by K-Mart on Vince.

6-6 against some tough competition. Good start to the season.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Boxscore: http://www.nba.com/games/20031122/TORNJN/boxscore.html


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i like how the raptors stuck with the gameplan today. sure, they blew a 20 point lead but i think that was almost inevitable. i don't think they deserved to be up by 20 in the first place.

i also like how KO remained relatively calm throughout. he's impressing me in the way that he doesn't get too high, nor too low. it's one thing to say it- it's another thing _entirely_ to actually lead by example.

i thought we had no business winning this game due to the omnipresent rumours encircling the team. i'm really proud of the players (and coaching staff) for epitomizing the term "professionalism" today. 

fantastic.

peace


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

why was this game played at 1. I havent seen that in a while


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Raptors' first road victory was a hard fought one and in the end they got the deciding play and the FT. 
Peterson was huge in the second Q and Murray came up with important buckets as well. I can't think of a reason why KO didn't use Mo Pete much in the second half.

I like Chris Bosh a lot. I have said it before (and there's more evidence now) that his poise on the court is almost unreal for a 19yr old rookie. He understands his role and anticipates the plays well. The way he is going, he's sure to make a name for himself before too long. 

The highlight reel action came from VC as expected with an explosive dunk early on and the spectacular putback. He was also Jordenesque late in the fourth quarter, making the shots when they counted the most. The Nets double-teamed him a lot and he was able to find open men, and thus played a big role in the first half, even though his numbers didn't show it.

Kidd or not, the Nets had a chance to win this game and they missed out. Kenyon martin was able to dominate and Zo was a force in the paint as well. Apart from Pack's play and Kittles' clutch shooting, the Nets should be disappointed with the overall effort.


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

Kenyon Martin is a fantastic player. I forgot how good this guy is.

I don't think he succeeds just cuz he plays with kidd (some people argue that). The guy can play


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Bosh needs the attitude of being relentless by attempting to block all shots 'cause he let Mourning do a nasty 1 handed dunk on him twice without doing anything.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I watched a replay of the 4th quarter to see how our lead collapsed so quickly.

We were up 14 with 9:25 left. LM had just hit his last two shots, and KO takes out Vince and replaces him with MoP who will not score a point until his final second foul shot.

KMart hits a long jumper.
LM takes a quick shot and misses.

Zo gets an easy one.
LM makes a good post move, is fouled (no call), we get 3 cracks to tip it in but miss.

Zo gets an easy 3 point play.
MoP takes a bad quick shot.

Milt misses two runners from close and we miss out after rebounds.
KMart makes it a 5 point game with 7 minutes left.

Vince returns and LM leaves. Our lead has evaporated in 2 minutes. We could have just killed that whole two minutes by using all the clock and pulling out those two offensive rebounds to re-set.

Other than that we really did not play badly at all on offense.

Defensively we had no answer for KMart who was ridiculously hot and Zo who got much too good position inside.

Why KO did not let MoP start the 3rd quarter with Vince and ride his hot shooting I don't know. By the time he came back he was obviously cold again. LM should have stayed in with VC at the end of the fourth quarter.

Curry and Palacio took a combined 14 shots because they are left wide open all the time when playing with VC. LM, Mo, and 
Bosh needed those shots.

Curry and Milt were not brought here to shoot jumpers.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Bosh needs the attitude of being relentless by attempting to block all shots 'cause he let Mourning do a nasty 1 handed dunk on him twice without doing anything.


what the hell? that's the dumbest post i've read yet.. what is bosh (a twig) going to do against a brick wall??? use your head man.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> Why KO did not let MoP start the 3rd quarter with Vince and ride his hot shooting I don't know. By the time he came back he was obviously cold again. LM should have stayed in with VC at the end of the fourth quarter.
> 
> Curry and Palacio took a combined 14 shots because they are left wide open all the time when playing with VC. LM, Mo, and
> ...


Thank you. Kevin O'Neill needs a clue out there.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Thank you. Kevin O'Neill needs a clue out there.



as kevin oneill stated.. it's better to finish the game rather then start it..


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> as kevin oneill stated.. it's better to finish the game rather then start it..


Fine... as long as he means start "it" as the game, not the 3rd quarter!


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Fine... as long as he means start "it" as the game, not the 3rd quarter!


if he doesn't start in the third q then i'm pretty sure KO would bring him in the game in the 4th.. would you rather have that? because vince lamond/mop need to rest at one point.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> if he doesn't start in the third q then i'm pretty sure KO would bring him in the game in the 4th.. would you rather have that? because vince lamond/mop need to rest at one point.


Why would Curry HAVE to play at one point in the 2nd half? Murray and Mo can both play more minutes than they have, and if they can't then we could just use Alvin at the 2 like we did back in the Childs days...


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> Why would Curry HAVE to play at one point in the 2nd half? Murray and Mo can both play more minutes than they have, and if they can't then we could just use Alvin at the 2 like we did back in the Childs days...


 KO doesn't do the same things lenny wilkens did.. he wants his point guards playing point guard. so your saying you wanna run a 3 man vince/lamond/mop for small foward/shooting guard rotation? i would rather have that but it aint happening. he wants curry to set the "defensive tone"


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> KO doesn't do the same things lenny wilkens did.. he wants his point guards playing point guard. so your saying you wanna run a 3 man vince/lamond/mop for small foward/shooting guard rotation? i would rather have that but it aint happening. he wants curry to set the "defensive tone"


Murray and Peterson are as good on defense as Curry is. Except they can score too. Curry is the most over-rated defender in the league.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> what the hell? that's the dumbest post i've read yet.. what is bosh (a twig) going to do against a brick wall??? use your head man.


Dumbest Post ever? Think twice or even three times lol. Even though Mourning is way more bulked than him, he should of atleast try to change Mourning's dunk. He just stands there looking at 'Zo dunk on him like he wants to give him free 2 points.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Dumbest Post ever? Think twice or even three times lol. Even though Mourning is way more bulked than him, he should of atleast try to change Mourning's dunk. He just stands there looking at 'Zo dunk on him like he wants to give him free 2 points.


alter his dunk?


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Seems like alot of the "we like Palacio" talk at the beginning of the year was just wishful thinking and hope for a big comeback year to fall into place for this team. Too many times does nothing happen for the first half of our shot clock forcing the team to rush for the last half trying to get a good shot off and alot of time not getting any shot off. He doesn't seem to create alot for this team cause he can't finish, he drives to the lane and doesn't pass it off enough. Alvin Williams has not been the best shooter, the best passer, or the best creator in the league, but he played his role perfectly for this team offensively and has been a great defender of the best few years. I really miss his presence on the court during important minutes, I really hope he can get healthy and be the player he was or else we are in trouble cause I don't see that coming from Palacio.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

damn, those were some sick VC dunks. that put back is one of the best things i've ever seen.


----------

